
The Growing Problem of Video Ad Blocking and What Publishers Are Doing About It - valyala
https://vertamedia.com/blog/the-growing-problem-of-video-ad-blocking-and-what-publishers-are-doing-about-it/
======
ArtDev
Companies like "Vertemedia" still don't get it.

The internet is not a television. Many people gave up TV years ago and will
never go back.

Interruptive advertising is a thing of the past.

Also, they didn't mention the history of Hulu and adblockers. About six months
ago, for $4 extra per month, you could watch Hulu without ads. Best service I
ever upgraded, I paid without a second thought.

